# Lurcher Puppy Food? Help please!!



## Sheri (7 November 2010)

Hi all,

I wonder if you could give me some advice for my mum's pup please:

She is a 7 month Lurcher (Saluki/ Collie X Greyhound) and weighs 18-19kg

She was fed on puppy food (dry) with some cooked chicken/ mince mixed in but always seemed hungry, we recently put her on Large Breed Puppy Food (Dry) with the same fresh meat mixed in.  However, I'm not sure if its because she is growing so quickly but she doesn't seem to be holding her weight!  

She doesn't look malnourished or skinny but feels a little bony as with all puppies she is on the go 24/7 and is walked quite a lot with our smaller adult lurcher (Bedlington X Whippet).

Any ideas what I could feed her please? Without going too expensive!

Thanks in advance


----------



## Brownmare (7 November 2010)

How tall is she? because i'd rather keep a growing dog on the lean side so obviously we need photos to make a true judgement  PLEEAAASE . As a guide my lurcher is 28"tts and weighs 29kg, my whippet is 20"tts and weighs approx 18kg

I have recently started my lurcher and whippet on CSJ dry dog food, CP21 to be exact. It has a high percentage of salmon and salmon oil and costs 29.50 a bag (no vat)

Mine are now on their second bag and their coats are noticably softer and shinier, their stools are firm and less frequent and the whippet is putting on a bit too much weight so I'm going to put them on a lower protein version next time if he doesn't shiver it off in the cold! 

I have previously fed James Wellbeloved - they didn't like it, IAMS - they loved it and put weight on but had dreadful coats and kept eating grass, Chudleys greyhound racer - worked well but they went off it after a while. I hope that helps


----------



## Sheri (7 November 2010)

here is a pic of her at 4 months: 







she is 22"tts

Apparently my mum said she is leaving a little bit of her food now rather than eating everything in sight!!


----------



## Brownmare (7 November 2010)

She is GORGEOUS  I wouldn't worry about her weight she looks fine to me although can't see everything with her lying down she has good cover over her ribs and hip bones. IMHO the other dog in the pic looks a tad on the porky side.....


----------



## NeverSayNever (7 November 2010)

she looks fine to me. All mine have gone through a lanky stage where they dont seem to hold much weight. Id have her on junior food now though rather than puppy.


----------



## soloabe (7 November 2010)

She looks fine!

What food are you feeding?


----------



## cobgirlie (8 November 2010)

Blimey compared to my Beddy x whip she's HUGE!!!! My lad is alot lighter than her and he's certainly not unfit or underfed! He does work sometimes and is always running riot so he just works off the fat (lucky bugger!!) Honestly wouldn't worry about her weight! I feed mine Red Mills Greyhound food, mixed with some vitalin musli stuff (don't ask all mine love it since I started giving it to the oldie fosters!!!) and raw mince. He gets this for one meal a day then other meal is raw.


----------



## GinaGem (8 November 2010)

She looks fine to me but as the others said a standing pic would be easier to tell.

Your boy looks a lot like mine - we think he's Bedlington/Whippet/Collie:


----------

